# children's cookbook



## trulys (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering if any one new of a good cookbook for my 7yr. old for christmas. She loves to help me out in the kitchen and her dream is to be on food network "Sugar" so i got her her own apron and hat set but would like to include a book of her own but not a Kraft type with processed or alot of ready made products. Any suggestions out there? and has anyone checked out the Green Eggs and Ham cookbook?


----------



## egg_benidict (Dec 1, 2006)

Martha Stewart released a brilliant riley childrens cookbook called hey kids lets cook in the kitchen it was terrible


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I am not a fan of children's cook books. In my every so humble opinion, I feel that children should learn cooking by watching and doing, and by spending a lot of time around the kitchen with their instructor, be it parent or mentor.
I have always had a thing about 'dumbing down' information for children. If they are old enough to be around a hot stove, they should be old enough to absorb real cooking instruction.


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 11, 2006)

I think that the biggest thing a child can learn in the kitchen is not to be scared of it, that it isn't magic. I might suggest perusing a bookstore for one with readable print and big pictures- an ADULT cookbook, mind you- and set aside a day each month for mom/dad and to make cookies or dinner from one of the recipes. She'll learn the critical skill of reading a recipe and measuring things properly, so she won't be one of those college-age bimbos that giggles, "I have to learn to cook!" (some of my least-favorite people on earth, except in college when they were usually up for a date if I cooked.  )


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

My kids LOVED the Klutz edition of "Kids Cooking, A Very Slightly Messy Manual." Not only were the recipes good and interesting to them, the directions were clear and the graphics fun, but it came with a set of brightly-colored plastic measuring spoons.

The kids are now teenagers and quite capable in the kitchen. The book is somewhere, but they still use those measuring spoons!

The book is available at Amazon (be sure to click through so Nicko gets the credit). Here is more information from Amazon.


----------

